# Budget Cuts.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agriculture took the third highest cut in the Trump budget.....sounds about right to me.

Regards, Mike



This graph was take from the Washington Post.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

!!!


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not having a problem with cuts......if and when I rarely go to either the FSA or conservation offices, first I had to see Obamas mug on the wall, then the realization of what a total waste of money is taking place here. Obscene!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Vol said:


> Agriculture took the third highest cut in the Trump budget.....sounds about right to me.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> This graph was take from the Washington Post.


I don't see the graph?


----------



## vtlpluyr (Mar 27, 2016)

The more government money given to something, the more regulation, the more professional fees required to just operate...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> I don't see the graph?


Ok grady, I must have pulled the trigger too fast in clearing my photos.....I believe it is back.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Vol said:


> Agriculture took the third highest cut in the Trump budget.....sounds about right to me.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> ...


That 'ol red headed rooster keeps squawkin' and flappin' his wings around the yard - gonna end up in the stew pot....

Might not be signin' those papers on his budget.

John McCain said the other day - " I think there's gonna be more shoes fall off this centipede"!


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

If a individual can get $30,000 on welfare then why do we pay anyone more than that in any other program? I don't like the idea of super farms or investor groups taking advantage of programs meant for family farms.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Education..-14% that explains everything....
Just remember, when you fall behind it takes twice the effort to catch up.....


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Massachusetts...average 3 child section 8 apartment gets $54k....
Something is definately broken...I think its my back,working to pay for these ...
Remember what mother said if you don't have any thing nice to say.... hmmmmm


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I like the fact that the EPA is getting far less money. There is no need for gasoline taxes to go directly to them on a per gallon basis.

Sadly the USDA needs to trim some fat as well. The Rural Development part of the USDA in Maine makes a great looking brochure, prints it up, passes it around and people think the 2 people they helped last year was really 10,000.

Or the fact that 1/2 of 1 percent of the nation is farmers, yet the USDA had 100,000 employees...so do we really need 1 USDA employee for every 15 farmers?

Yep time to cut some fat...

Not to mention 80% of the USDA Farm Bill goes to Food Stamps or whatever they call it now...

Yep time to cut some fat...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I just looked at chart again, where is the 'Foreign Aid' buried at?

Larry


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Foreign aid cuts are in the State department cuts (29%).


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Far as education, throwing more money at it isn't going to fix poor performance, we already spend more than other industrialized country. For example teachers in Chicago are the highest paid in the nation and overall student performance is abysmal.


----------



## vtlpluyr (Mar 27, 2016)

I think that foreign aid is less that 1% of the total US government budget and less than 2% of the Canadian budget, that is probably divided among multiple departments. It and even welfare are not really the problem.

Sadly the problem (at a very high level) is more about too much money causing too much government, and that being inversely proportional to innovation. Only innovation can drastically decrease costs while improving services. Human nature is such that we do not bother to innovate when we are overloaded with resources. In the US things get a bit more complicated by special interest groups funding campaigns (often these groups fear innovation and push to stifle it as it relates to their sector)... People mention education, the Kahn Academy is the perfect example of innovation. Once the money dries up things will turn around.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

vtlpluyr said:


> It and even welfare are not really the problem.


Welfare is a huge problem in the US.....you mentioned the effects upon innovation. Welfare is a great destroyer of productivity.....and eventually permeates entire families. (See several major US cities.)

Regards, Mike


----------



## vtlpluyr (Mar 27, 2016)

Mike - forgive me. I was referring to overall government spending and where I perceived the big government problem being (here and in the US)... Welfare is a major problem in and of itself absolutely. In Quebec college is $150 per semester (full time), and aid for students on welfare pretty much makes a college education a free ride even if they need to move out of town. I don't understand why, but they almost never take advantage of it.


----------

